# Sticky  GRF Rule #4 & Rule Update clarification



## CAROLINA MOM

> 4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any personal/business advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters for self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to your sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales or personal/business advertising. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, Home Page, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of personal solicitation/monetary gains of a GRF member as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. Watermarks will be permitted in photographs. Postings for selling, trading or giving away for free of medications (over the counter or prescriptions) as well as any food/treat items will not be permitted.
> 
> *No Member will post advertising for any kind of breeding, stud services, discussions of proposed puppy/dog sales or availability. Members that are breeders shall not post links to their websites*. (Breeder links posted by members for only verification purposes is acceptable) Announcements and pictures by a forum member breeder of new litters of puppies are considered the sharing of joyfulness and are permitted.
> 
> *What is not acceptable in these announcements/posts is any discussion of accepting applications, pricing, and other business information (such as web links, e-mail addresses or phone numbers) relevant to their own litters or obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of advertisements and that it is done without prior permission*.


*Effective 11-06-2016, Rule #4 was updated per this thread*-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ate-clarification-pup-sales-availability.html



> The Mod team has decided, by doing a majority vote, to update and clarify Rule #4 in reference to puppy sales/availability postings. This was brought on because non breeder members could sometime post on the board about pups that knew that were still available by a breeder somewhere, while Breeder members were not allowed to post pups available by a litter they had of their own making. *So we have decided that posts of any pup sale or availability are no longer permitted by any member on the board. *


----------

